# Puente H, para motor DC de 24V



## rodrigo.sterman (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola gente, quiero hacer un puente H para controlar el sentido de giro de dos motores de 24V de corriente continua, estuve viendo algunos modelos, pero la realidad es que no se como adaptarlo a mis motores porque la corriente me puede llegar a afectar y quemarme los integrados o los transistores del puente, por eso queria saber que puente puedo llegar a utilizar (en caso de que ya haya un integrado) o con que resistores y transistores armar mi circuito.
Tambien me comentaron de que por proteccion era conveniente poner unos buffers, a ver si alguno me puede ayudar con algo de esto,..

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola rodrigo, usa este, solamente tienes que adaptarlo a la aplicacion que necesitas, como son transistores de mayor potencia, bueno depende de la corriente consumida por tu motor.

Saludos.


----------



## rodrigo.sterman (Jun 20, 2009)

oscar, ya se el diseño de un puente h lo q quiero saber es si debo cambiar los transistores q pusiste alla arriba si mi fuente es mas grande y mi motor trabaja con mas tension,

y lo de los rele me resulta un poco imposible por una cuestion de tamaño, tiene q ser algo pequeño..

desde ya gracias 

saludos


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 20, 2009)

puedes revisar la hoja de datos de esos transistores si dudas del voltaje máximo, seguramente soportan mas de 24V sin problemas


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 20, 2009)

Ese esquema se ajusta a lo que necesitas, como te lo dije tienes que mirar la corriente que consume tu motor para dimensionar los transistores del puente ya que en cuanto a la tension, si te sirven, como te dijo analfabeta.

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Jul 2, 2009)

Aprovecho.. y hago otra pregunta!..

Para esos motores de 24v, y la corriente que sea.. 2A, por ejemplo...

EL puedete H, va conectado directo al micro, o es recomendable un optoacoplador o buffer...?


----------



## ErnestoValdez (Jul 2, 2009)

descargate este que hice en livewire y contiene un par de optos para interfaz de control y potencia, tambien realice un PCB con transistores de potencia MJ11032 de motorola para soportar hasta 50A y 24VCD, pero lo hice para un proyecto y no puedo postearlo para evitar problemas de copyright, y OJO considera la temperatura de los transistores por que en realidad que se calientan sin disipador


----------

